# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Great Huts

## takinitslow

Has anyone stayed here? Going to do a week end of Feb

----------


## *vi*

Very unique property.  To be called "huts" they are beautiful.  Have you chosen the unit yet?

----------


## *vi*

Are you doing Negril frist?  Have you secured your transportation to get there?

----------


## takinitslow

Hey Vi yes we did Bamboo Tree house. We are doing Negril first. As far as transportation to Port Antonio from negril we were planning on Nutsford express. I read your trip report it got me super excited to go. Any information or recommendations on people or places would be welcome. How far is hhutsfrom port Antonio?

----------


## Bnewb

Love the Great Huts property...a walk down their scenic cliff wall you'll find a lovely, intimate beach area also...have fun!

----------


## takinitslow

bnewb what are your thoughts on a day trip to Kingston from there?

----------


## *vi*

If I remember correctly, that's the elevated hut!  Fabulous views!!!  You are on the same lane as the Boston Jerk Center and right next to cozy Boston Beach.  The beach has been renovated nicely with cabanas.  I love that beach.  

You will NOT be disappointed riding the Knutsford bus.  I did it from Kingston to Portland.  Then from Port Antonio to Negril.  It was so comfortable I didn't realize I was traveling for over four hours.  From Negril it makes 3 stops.  Qickies at Montego Bay, Falmouth then 10 minutes in Ocho Rios where you can freshen up at the jerk center and change buses. The AC and wifi connection were excellent the entire ride.  TV and/or music on all the buses.  The bonus was power strips to keep your mobile devices charged.  Friendly and safe road conscious drivers.  I can’t say enough about the Knutsford service.  And couldn’t beat the $30 all the way from Portland to Negril!!

----------


## *vi*

I've got the name and number of an excellent red plate taxi driver in Port Antonio.  I don't have it with me so I'll post it tomorrow.  Rode with him from the bus stand which is on the pier.  I heard him make a fantastic deal with a couple who wanted to visit Reach Falls.  He was picking them up early, I think 10:00 and kept them out all day until about 5!!!.  Stopping at different places between the falls and Portland.  I almost crashed the excursion!!  Nice comfortable van with great AC.

----------


## *vi*

Oh, the Knutsford express office is smack in town at the marina.  Only red plate taxis park there.  When I arrived, there were only three drivers parked.  They orderly take turns accommodating arriving passengers so no aggressive yelling for your business.  A charter taxi to the Great Huts would be about $20.  

Your view through Port Antonio town will most likely be a crazy busy sight, but things calm down quickly and nicely as you exit and make your way to Boston.

----------


## takinitslow

Any thoughts on a day trip to Kingston

----------


## sammyb

It's doable as it's only about 2 hours via the junction road through Annotto Bay - there you could visit the museum, emancipation park and Devon House

----------


## *vi*

Please understand these are my personal thoughts.  I am not speaking for everyone who has visited Kingston.

If you want to go for the experience, have your places of interest planned ahead of time.  I wouldnt suggest winging a trip there.  Make sure the sites you want to see are worth the time and expense to get there.  Its a 2 hr drive each way and a chartered ride could be $150. easy.  Kingston is not particularly designed for entertaining tourist like Negril or Portland where beaches, laid-back bars and souvenir shops/stalls are steps away.  However, the fact that it is the countrys heartbeat makes Kingston an interesting cultural venture. 

As far as safetyI stayed in New Kingston for 5 nights alone and never felt unsafe.  I walked the four blocks and crossed the super busy thoroughfare to and from the megamart undisturbed  (13 minutes each way).  Only went out once at night but was close to my unit, again no issues.  Didnt visit a local hangout like I wanted because the driver didnt know of any and wasnt willing to check out the unfamiliar.  Trust me, they wont go in communities where they either unknown or dont know anyone there.

Speaking of drivers, I havent found a red plate Portland driver willing to take me to Kingston for the day and Ive asked a lot.  They said no basically because of being out of their territory even if doing a charter.  To and from the airport, yes, but to tour the city, no.  

I suggest you block out a day to either go to Kingston or Reach Falls.  Share your desires with the Great Huts staff as soon as you get settled.  They will be more knowledgeable about the particulars of going to Kingston.  Once youve gotten answers you couldnt get while here then make your decision.  If you decide to hold off, I highly recommend the day trip to Reach Falls.  The scenery along the way is a breathtaking as the intimate falls itself.  

Im not trying to discourage you from going to Kingston, just recommending you do research prior in order to know for sure its what you want to do.

----------


## TAH

Well answered.

----------


## 541lion

Great huts is awesome !!! I can see how it wouldn't be for everyone but I loved every minute of it... Didn't have a good experience at Boston jerk centre tho

And yeah it's not as close to PA as you'd think

----------


## takinitslow

how long ago did you stay there 541lion?

----------


## 541lion

I stayed in great guys for only 2 nights but wish it was longer, but there were so many cool places I wanted to split up my stay.. Also did a few nights at kanopi house.. Which was different but also very cool.. Just didn't like how it was ran... Felt like the place was trying to hustle me... Great huts in the other hand is just too unique not to love and the staff is very friendly.. Just be careful outside of the gates at night... I had a situation almost get a lil dicey on me at one of the street party's they were having last time.. Just use your whits and have a great time.. Feel the vibes!! I will be back to great huts in April and can't wait

----------

